# Unhealthy shrubs - fungus, disease, other?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Most of the shrubs on the property look something like this.

My gut tells me it's in dire need of fertilizer as well as a systemic anti fungal.

@Ecks from Tex , @Greendoc what do y'all think?

These aren't high dollar folks so chems should be something affordable preferably


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Well, it's 2am and I'm pretty far into this Rx cough medicine so I probably shouldn't be "out on public" on the interweb at all right now but, it all strikes me as looking like chlorosis more than any fungal issue.

You're far enough south that any new growth shouldn't be at risk of frost damage so, a light feeding of Hollyone should perk 'em right up. Then, you can go heavier come early, early Spring.

I do see what appears "may" be some leaf curl (unless it has been overly dry there?) so, you might try either of the Monterey offerings here: https://search.domyown.com/search?w=Leaf%20curl&apelog=yes
or maybe even the SoAg Liquid Copper although I'd try to get that "under" the leaves to avoid any photo-toxicity issues (yet another primary reason I almost always choose systemics over topical mode of action)

OTOH, dannnnnng, you gots them plants packed in tiiiiiiiiiight amongst one another - I mean, how do they breathe that close together? (Voice from the little guy on my left shoulder: "_But then again, he didn't axe about spacing, did he_?! so, I'm heading back over the the Lawn Memes thread (where my guffawing out loud is certainnto wake the rest of the household up! :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> These aren't high dollar folks so chems should be something affordable preferably


Yarden chems "affordable" - - now that thar's funny, man! :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Rx cough syrup is truly miraculous 

We did have heavy frost and even snow last winter so it could be existing damage. Their plantings have been there for quite a few years, and have also been neglected for several years. I'm kinda trying to get everything "in shape".

The new growth does look nice and green. Appreciate the link I'll check it out!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Phenergan+Codeine is the best. Pittosporum Tobira(Wheeler's Dwarf) is susceptible to leaf spot diseases, a stem canker, and nematodes. Some of the chlorosis may be related to nematodes. I find that once a Pittosporum starts going chlorotic and thin, it is over. I have not had a chance to try the newly available Nematicides because right now, no one I deal with has Pittosporum in the landscape./


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Leaf spot and probably something else like green doc suggested. Look underneath the leaves and see if you see insects or evidence of fungus. I don't think those branches will survive honestly. Might be time to cut back to save the plant


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Spray anti fungal though to help save the rest.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Phenergan+Codeine is the best. Pittosporum Tobira(Wheeler's Dwarf) is susceptible to leaf spot diseases, a stem canker, and nematodes. Some of the chlorosis may be related to nematodes. I find that once a Pittosporum starts going chlorotic and thin, it is over. I have not had a chance to try the newly available Nematicides because right now, no one I deal with has Pittosporum in the landscape./


Fun side note I'm EXTREMELY opiate responsive. So for me, one tablespoon of that cough syrup and I'm done.

What was the name of the systemic fungicide you recommend for ornamentals again? I'm thinking between these bushes, and the boxwoods Im dealing with that keep getting a branch die off, it is worth a try. The boxwoods I sprayed with malathion, 10-10-10, and cypermethrin so if it was an insect issue that likely would have fixed it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Armada on shrubs too. Bottle is $$$$$ but a little goes a long way. 
Don't see how people become junkies. Cough syrup is ok because the Phenergan keeps me from getting dizzy and sick. But pills mean I am in bed motionless or the room starts spinning.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I use Armada on shrubs too. Bottle is $$$$$ but a little goes a long way.
> Don't see how people become junkies. Cough syrup is ok because the Phenergan keeps me from getting dizzy and sick. But pills mean I am in bed motionless or the room starts spinning.


Honestly $127 for a big ol jug is pretty good, especially since it will work on shrubs as well as turf. It says it needs agitation during though, and I only have "normal" sprayers right now, so I might have to figure something out with that or just shake it around a lot while applying.

Thanks as always!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Agitation during. You are ok if you mix it up well before putting it into the sprayer. Then use it all up right then and there.


----------

